# Post Your Gran Turismo 4 Photography



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

You guys are killling me here.......

So how much would a PS2, GT4, and a good steering wheel accessory set me back?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

MrAirbags said:


> You guys are killling me here.......
> 
> So how much would a PS2, GT4, and a good steering wheel accessory set me back?


PS2 - $150
GT4 - $50
Memory Card - $20

The steering wheel is where it gets hairy. You can get analog steering wheels that will _work_ for around $35. If you REALLY want the top dog with 900 degrees of wheel rotation, and force feedback, (the GT Driving Force Pro) be prepared to shell out another $150. As of this writing I have just been playing with the standard PS2 control pad, and still having a blast. I would like to buy a wheel one of these days, but I have other priorities at the moment.

I bought my slim PS2 primarily for this game, and Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. I think the $200 investment of GT4 and a PS2 is well worth it. I know I have definitely received $200 of entertainment from the game.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Maybe I am the only one who still cares about this thread, but here are a couple more pics:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That looks like the Seattle circuit. Very cool !


----------



## Laosk (Mar 6, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> That looks like the Seattle circuit. Very cool !


You can race a circuit in Seattle?!?
Now I have to get it for sure! 
There goes work....
there goes home....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Laosk said:


> You can race a circuit in Seattle?!?
> Now I have to get it for sure!
> There goes work....
> there goes home....


Yeah, Seattle is one of the city circuits.

Now come to the darkside :rofl:


----------



## M5DAL (Apr 23, 2004)

See attached!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The M5 backfire shot is great. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> The M5 backfire shot is great. Thanks for the pics.


Can a production M5 produce exhaust fire like that without tuning?


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

Some fresh pictures. I haven't been playing lately..


I'm really impressed with my new component video cable...huge difference!


Enjoy.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Three20FivexiT said:


> Some fresh pictures. I haven't been playing lately..
> 
> I'm really impressed with my new component video cable...huge difference!
> 
> Enjoy.


Ah, having just purchased a PS2 along with a new plasma and receiver, my question is, how do you hook up component video to a PS2?

Do you use this sony adapter?
I see that the PS2 also has a digital optical for 5.1 sound.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

uter said:


> Ah, having just purchased a PS2 along with a new plasma and receiver, my question is, how do you hook up component video to a PS2?
> 
> Do you use this sony adapter?
> I see that the PS2 also has a digital optical for 5.1 sound.


you need to buy the additional component cables for the PS2, the right most picture.

As for 5.1, a few games support DTS but no dolby pro logic 5.1 surrond sound that I have seen. GT4 supports prologic 2, which is not that impressive, IMHO


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, you have to buy that cable on the far right. I purchased the Monster Video PS2 Cable...set me back $80 CDN at Best Buy...but you can buy the Sony cable for a lot less money. I'm just an extreme person. Your plasma will have the component connections, no doubt about it. 

As for your reciever, you have to buy some sort of audio cable, I can't remember it off the top of my head, but I just stuck with the Video cable. I don't really care about the sound quality. Check out the Monster Cable site to find out more information. Glad I could help.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

a bit dark


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

Not bad at all. Just up the exposure a little bit in those dark areas. Save up your credits and buy an M5, worth the 72k price tag. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Three20FivexiT said:


> Not bad at all. Just up the exposure a little bit in those dark areas. Save up your credits and buy an M5, worth the 72k price tag. :thumbup:


yeah I thought it was my tv at first


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

*First Post*


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

I know this is an old thread but I've been playing X-box so long I never considered buying a PS2.

Guaranteed I'm buying one with GT 4 and a wheel within the next couple days!!!


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, instead of buying a PS2 and a new steering wheel....why don't you pick up Forza Motorsport for XBox?? Same deal as GT4, in fact some say it's better. Just a thought. :dunno:


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Three20FivexiT said:


> Well, instead of buying a PS2 and a new steering wheel....why don't you pick up Forza Motorsport for XBox?? Same deal as GT4, in fact some say it's better. Just a thought. :dunno:


Actually I've come to that conclusion after reading several posts from this and other sites. The article that A. Bauman posted where a real race driver compared the game (Forza) to his real experience with the same tracks and cars convinced me of this. Also, I like the thought of being able to damage the cars. Not sure if I'll like it so much after I've bashed a few, though.


----------

